# any videos



## AZshwagg (Mar 5, 2006)

i remember seeing a 5min video clip on the internet, step by step instruction on making hash. anyone know of this site?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

If you go to POT-TV they have tons of videos on making hash, grow rooms. etc.

Just click that link in my sig. "Mr. Green I grow Chronic" video and it will take you to POT-TV.


----------

